# Small grinder



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

Hello, never lived in one place long enough to buy my own gear.

Been looking at getting a decent grinder, scouring reviews online as you do. My partner doesn't want anything that's going to take up to much room in the kitchen.

Any suggestions to keep her and me happy?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

386matt said:


> Hello, never lived in one place long enough to buy my own gear.
> 
> Been looking at getting a decent grinder, scouring reviews online as you do. My partner doesn't want anything that's going to take up to much room in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Eureka Mignon?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ah, didn't realise. Welcome to the forum!  To elaborate a bit more, the Eureka Mignon is a very capable entry-level grinder with a very small footprint. I've had one for three years and it never skipped a bit. It is quiet, easy to dial in and also easy to clean.

Commercial grinders are usually not kitchen friendly out of the box. When you refer to "take up too much room in the kitchen" do you refer to area only? Is height also a concern (I.e.: Needs to fit under kitchen cupboards)?

I don't have much space in my kitchen either, and I have recently upgraded to a Profitec t64 which I like. When I upgraded, I was restricted on width, and this particular grinder has a very slim footprint, similar to a Mazzer Mini.

The Ceado e37s is also another popular choice and relatively kitchen friendly in comparison to others.

Do you have a particular budget? Are you considering brand new only or is second hand an option? Is it mainly for espresso, brewed coffee or are you planning to switch between grinds?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pessutojr is bang on the money here. Just to throw my 2p in - I started with a mignon. Lovely grinder, tiny footprint and looks quite nice (I'm told!). Found it pretty easy to switch between beans and single dose. Second hand ones regularly come on here for about the £200 mark.

Upgraded to a ceado e37s. Massive step up in grind quality - but also price. It's not massive though - if size is a factor it's a great, great choice. I wouldn't use it for single dosing but I know some people do, so it really depends. Lots of people on here have them as there was a group buy recently. Not seen any in the for sale section, which says a lot. New they're about a grand, although may be cheaper if you buy from Europe rather than the UK.

With grinders you always have to compromise somewhere, be it on size, grind quality, price or faff. There's lots of choice so don't rush it!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

@386matt

For sure the Mignon is a very capable and small grinder. Not sure if there are any other grinders of similar size that are as good - not to my knowledge but maybe someone will correct me.

If you decide a Mignon is the way to go I have 6 month old one for sale - see this post in the for sale section:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31839-Eureka-Mignon-M2-Gloss-black-6-months-old-£200


----------



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> Ah, didn't realise. Welcome to the forum!  To elaborate a bit more, the Eureka Mignon is a very capable entry-level grinder with a very small footprint. I've had one for three years and it never skipped a bit. It is quiet, easy to dial in and also easy to clean.
> 
> Commercial grinders are usually not kitchen friendly out of the box. When you refer to "take up too much room in the kitchen" do you refer to area only? Is height also a concern (I.e.: Needs to fit under kitchen cupboards)?
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info! The Mignon is on my list, and now near the top after your recommendation. Definitely one to look at in a bit more detail.

I'm looking at 2nd hand ones, just so I can get a better quality grinder for the price really, always looking for a deal.

In reference to kitchen space, height isn't an issue as it doesn't have to be under a counter top however i wouldn't want it to dominate the area too much!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

All the ones I've seen are fairly narrow, it's just height and depth that cause the most problems. The mignon is tiny though. It won't dominate anything. What machine/method would you be pairing it with?


----------



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

PeteHr said:


> @386matt
> 
> For sure the Mignon is a very capable and small grinder. Not sure if there are any other grinders of similar size that are as good - not to my knowledge but maybe someone will correct me.
> 
> ...


 @PeteHr may be a bit soon for me to take the plunge, are you negotiable on price? I live a bit far away from you too, so would need to be delivered.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The other option you have is the Vario. Similar to the Mignon in size, however louder, and maybe not as durable. Put this way: you can safely add the Mignon to you will! It's solid.

Have a look at the Bella Barista website or others. Just google up, there are plenty of reviews. Make a short list and no doubt people will chime in with their opinions.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

386matt said:


> @PeteHr may be a bit soon for me to take the plunge, are you negotiable on price? I live a bit far away from you too, so would need to be delivered.


 @386matt at the moment I don't really want to drop the price - considering the age, condition, warranty, spare burrs etc I feel it's a pretty fair price. Good luck with whichever grinder you go with and enjoy proper freshly ground coffee when you get it. I'm sure you won't regret getting one !


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

If space is an issue you could look at a manual grinder such as Hausgrind / Feldgrind. Or a step up in burr size to a OE Pharos which has the same burrs as a Compak K10 (68mm conical). Manuals are not for everyone though.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

PeteHr said:


> @386matt at the moment I don't really want to drop the price - considering the age, condition, warranty, spare burrs etc I feel it's a pretty fair price. Good luck with whichever grinder you go with and enjoy proper freshly ground coffee when you get it. I'm sure you won't regret getting one !


I actually think its a very good price.

I recently tried to buy a second hand Mignon, but I thought they wanted too much money for what I would have got (no spare burrs,no warranty,no box and vague age)

I would have paid full price for yours all things considered.

I bought new in the end and dont regret it, but if yours had been available at the time I would have bought it.


----------

